# I Purchased the Snow and Ice removal book by Sean



## Neariah (Jun 22, 2011)

Okay, so I purchase Seans book, and I got it instantly with no problem. I scanned through it reading all the chapter titles and information that was within. Though the book offered alot of the information I will need from filing,billing, tracking, and even hiring employee's, it didn't touch on what I was hoping it would...

Can someone point me in the direction of where we can learn how to snow plow a commercial lot?
What materials you'll need?
How many people?
How to start a job? 
how to finish a job?
Vendors to get materials from etc?

I know these question may be standard information for some, but for folks like me it is critical for starting.

I can learn my price once I find out what I need. Is there anyone that can point me in the right direction?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I've plowed for almost 30 years now and even I sometimes still pickup some thing new. practice makes perfect ,you can't read on how to plow,


----------



## Neariah (Jun 22, 2011)

This is funny, you've plowed for 30 years and Im 32...


The last time I worked snow was when my Father 1st started his company back in 1986 on the back of a Ford 250 with a patch of dirt. My job was to toss the sand out the back of the truck, and not fall off. 


I'm sure things have changed since then, but I never have believed that experience is the only teacher. There is always a process is what I'm trying to say. I doubt most here simply show up and just start running the trucks/bobcats on the first layer of the lot they touch. There has to be a procedure that everyone follows year to year, job to job, and thats the information I'm seeking. 

We clean lots, landscape, and stripe. Each division has its procedure and I'm hoping that snow removal works the same. If not this can potentially damage a very new business relationship. Your advice on giving the job to a local competitor is fine with me, but that will only be a temporary fix. The issue of experience you speak of with contracting the services out still leaves us with little to none. 

My goal is to learn as much as possible now. Present a price now to get the job. Act as if it will be me and my crew doing the job this winter. And contract it out by September if I'm still in the same position I'm in right now. Knowing yada

Not trying to be a jerk, but I know there is something more than what I've been told so far.
Shalom


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Plowing is not a set thing. Unlike stripping and lawn care where your schedule is more or less set,with snow if it snowing in the morning you may start your route somewhere else as opposed to if it started at 10pm .Many times I've started my route in the middle of it ,It just depends on when it snows and what time your places open up or close.

contracts start going out now.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Neariah;1293297 said:


> This is funny, you've plowed for 30 years and Im 32...
> 
> I never have believed that experience is the only teacher.
> 
> ...


This guy thinks like a national!


----------



## Neariah (Jun 22, 2011)

I think I caught that...LOL


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

There are way to many variables in plowing snow to do the same thing every time it snows. You have to be able to adapt, and overcome each and every time you pull into a lot. No text book is going to tell you how to handle each situation. Only time and experience will solve every problem. If you want to just read and get your answers, then you might be doomed to fail in this business.


----------



## Neariah (Jun 22, 2011)

So aside from getting the experience by simply failing at it, what do you suggest? Doing it for free? Asking if we can just be responsible for the side walks? Im seeking the first step I can take toward becoming a professional and any advice that is meaningful to starting a business.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Only real way to learn is to jump right in and lean. Just bid higher ,better to lose them being to high then *****ing at a low bid and losing money.


----------



## pohouse (Jan 26, 2009)

Work as a sub, plowing for someone else for a year. There is no better place to learn than in the drivers seat.


----------



## Neariah (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm no fool and Ive taken everyone's advice here into consideration. Im going to do my best to team up with someone this year while I setup for next year. I know a big part of my growth will be keeping in contact with these boards


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Neariah;1295513 said:


> I'm no fool and Ive taken everyone's advice here into consideration. Im going to do my best to team up with someone this year while I setup for next year. I know a big part of my growth will be keeping in contact with these boards


Good choice.Thumbs Up


----------

